# Pictures of the puppies



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't believe that worked, lol! 

Doesn't mum look so proud!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh they are heart melting....how on earth do you pick just one!
Simply gorgeous:baby2:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mums a beauty and looks to be doing a great job, good girl xx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Aren't they all delicious?


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

That's the most adorable picture ever! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg theyre gorgeous!!! The little choc and tan is the double of my choc and tan american cocker as a new pup,same markings.Have you picked a pup yet? x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Yup Mummy dog is gorgeous, and so lovely natured as well. We spent a good hour with her a few weeks ago and fell in love with her straight away.

We dont pick one until at least 4 weeks old, and they are 2 weeks tomorrow! It's going to be soo hard, I'm kind of hoping the right puppy will choose us, lol!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

what beautiful pups! soooo exciting for you, i hope pup chooses you or you will have a very hard job ndeed!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous colours! I love the chocolates with the tan markings! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ohhhhh puppies ..... thanks for sharing your soon to be puppy pics ... wow new puppies are so cute ... the best thing about Cockapoos they grow up even more gorgeous .. wow we are so lucky


----------

